
An alternative to the Newtonian worldview helps to explain quantum weirdness - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/36/aging/to-understand-your-past-look-to-your-future
======
gunnihinn
tl;dr: Null.

Lagrangian mechanics are a way of expressing classical Newtonian physics in
the language of symplectic geometry. It's been done for 30-40 years and has
nothing to do with quantum mechanics. The people who wrote this may be highly
educated, and one of them even a physicist, but if both of them actually read
this they don't understand what they're talking about.

